# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Loar LM-600 or Kentucky 855???? Anyone?

## amute

Hello I live in an area where it's not easy to get to try mandolins before buying.
I've narrowed it down to two mandolin's F-style at my price point ($800 or lower)

THE LOAR LM-600 OR THE KENTUCKY 855.

I'm looking for reviews or opinions? Pro's & Con's???

Anyone have a better F style mandolin I should check out?

At this point I'm bout 75% set on The Loar LM-600, but wanted to post this before ordering.

Thanx guys!

----------


## mandopaul

I have a Loar 600, and it is real nice.  However, are you o.k. with a round thick neck?  It is even thicker than anything else I've played before, including a 1920 Gibson A.  

The Kentucky will have a much thinner neck and not as round (think violin, but not that small), and the frets are smaller.  Loar has jumbo frets.  For me, the Loar fills out my hand & I like it, but I don't really have a preference, I adapt to whatever instrument has.  Some bluegrassers want a skinny neck to get around quicker on fretboard, i assume. 

Where are you getting it?  set-up before delivery?

----------


## amute

Jumbo frets would be a plus when chording I assume? This'll be my first mandolin so I'm really taken a shot in the dark. I have played a Kentucky 630(?) and thought it was okay. I play guitar so I'm not too sure the round thicker neck will mess with me but I'm not sure?
On your Loar is the sound good enough to record with? Stay in tune? The case?
I guess my question is would you re-buy The Loar if you could? My price for The Loar or The Kentucky is about the same so I'm not too sure...? Thank you for the help.

If I order The Loar, I'll order it from Robert and the folks at Folkmusician.com. He was very helpful this morning when I called for info. and he'll set it up for me too.

----------


## mandopaul

If you play guitar, you might like the neck on Loar.  It is whatever you get used to, I believe.  Play the Loar for awhile, and you might think the skinny neck is horrible...As for  me, I try not to grip neck when playing, but keep my hand relaxed and open.  Neck of Loar rests very nicely between my thumb and index, and think that the finger angle is easier to reach strings, but that is me.
Larger frets can make it easier to press strings down with less pressure.

I would buy the Loar again.  Case is very nice, light weight hard foam especially made for Loar. Sound is great, stays in tune, and the wood on the back is beautiful flame maple.  These Loars also have a thin coat of Nitrocellouse that better guitars have.  I am not sure of Kentucky's nitro & how heavy or thin it is, but I have a feeling that since The Loar is a newer company, they take greater time/care in carving top & bracing and finish. They don't make anywhere near as many mandolins as Kentucky.

----------


## amute

Man thank you for your time. I do recall thinking "wow this damn nech is too tight to chord on.." with a Friend's cheapy mandolin in the past. So maybe the larger more rounder neck will help cater to my guitar playing hands. LOL

Thanx again for the info. ALL OTHERS WELCOME TO GIVE ADVICE.  :Smile: 

p.s. Last question is does The Loar have a Radiused fingerboard????

----------


## talbotpat

The fretboard on the LM-600 is flat.

----------


## amute

Having never played The Loar LM600 the deeper neck cut and the long extension fret board worry me.
I'm thinking of going with the Kentucky Bella Voce Mandolin at this point.

----------


## amute

Just saw the video posted on THE LOAR's web-site. www.theloar.com of the 600 series. Looks great!
Anyone else play a Kentucky 855 or own The Loar? any comments? I'd LOVE to be able to try one of these mando.'s out before buying but it seems not alot of folks carry The Loar or that Kentucky 855..

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I have a Kentucky KM-855. It's not as nice as my Gibson, but it's a great mandolin. 

I've not played the Loar, but the neck on the Kentucky is wider than my Gibson. I keep it tuned to a C#m tuning for Bill Monroe's My Last Days on Earth for public performance.

The 855 has a nice tone and the action is perfect after my man set it up at Rockhaus here in Milwaukee. It can pretty much handle anything and I'd consider it a good mandolin for the price. 

Here's a picture of me playing it at a school music seminar I gave here in Milwaukee.

----------


## amute

Thank you sir! I hear The Loar 600 & 700 (though not many giving advice own one) have a different neck & fret board feel and the deeeep fret board extension really has me worried. I think It'd be best I try one first but seems NO shops carry or can get The Loar 600. I did play a Kentucky yesterday and thought "wow if this is a 630 model, the 855 must kick ass!" So I'm going with that I guess...

*I'm walking around the house holding my credit card thinking which to order...... LOL*

----------


## Timleo

> *I'm walking around the house holding my credit card thinking which to order...... LOL*



Dude this made me laugh out loud. Let us know what you end up using your credit card on haha.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Love my LM-600.   Just keeps getting better and better with time.  Mine has a slightly v-shaped neck that is really comfortable.
At some point, they will move the price up to $1400 IMO -- there is such limited supply for the demand.  Excellent mandolin that is way beyond a "Starter".
Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Talk to Robert Frear at FolkMusician.com up in Redding.  He will give you lots of great feedback.

Steve

----------


## amute

Yes, in fact I have spoken w/ Robert. He was freaking wonderful! The guy took time and really land down a lot of info.
Pro's: Price point, ordering from Robert Fear, everyone seems to really back The Loar 600, looks just like what I want (minus that extension) the neck might be good for me as I'm a guitar player, also don't really know about the flat fret board since it's my first Mandolin.

Con's: BACK ORDERED, Can't try it first, that long extension might get in the way of my picking??? Robert said only one has been returned and it was due to that reason.... Also, Will I like the feel of the neck and flat fret board? 

I've gotten to play Kentucky's and think they're good, but I'm not the biggest fan of the LOOK of the KM855 or 805.....
LOL I'm searching Google for images of the two and looking for reviews on youtube. *Credit Card keeps burning the flesh though!*
THANK Y'ALL FOR INPUT OR TIPS! Much respect.

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I'll be honest with you ... I've been a bassist & guitarist for over 35 years and as far as the neck on mandolins ... they ALL just seem small. I personally haven't found that it means a whole lot. I'm a Bluegrasser and have never found that the neck on any mandolin helped me or slowed me down or whatever. Just my opinion for what it's worth.

----------


## amute

THANK YOU GUYS! I just spoke again with Robert Fear at folkmusician.com and from what I've read and seen AND The Loars wonderful web-site and demo/review. I placed my order for THE LOAR 600vs today. 
Yea...I'm gonna be waiting a little but at least this ol'dog pulled the trigger! 
*I again wanna say thanx to all who chipped any info in.* I'll post pix and a review of mine right when I get it.

----------


## billkilpatrick

you done good! ...

----------


## amute

Thank you! I'm still fretting on the "what if's"....but whatever. I'll do a nice write up w/ pix and such when mine comes. I'll post the info I was looking for when making my decision. The web-site was a real plus though. Check it out! www.theloar.com

----------


## Martin

Well I really like my Loar 600, it's the only mando I have that has the extension and I kinda like the pick click I get once in a while. I've listened to some pretty good players that don't seem to mind it.
I think you made a good choice probably couldn't go wrong with either.

----------


## Bill Foss

I think you should stop fretting (no pun intended). I played a Loar and a Kentucky 1000 and I would say they were both very competitive. I was very impressed with the feel of the Loar and its sound.

----------


## mandopaul

Congrats on the choice.  How long of a wait is it?  I think you will likey.  I also liked the website with the 360 movable picture of mando, gives a nice feel of it without actually seeing in person.

----------


## amute

The web-site is really well done! That site & Mr. Robert Fear w/ folkmusician.com really helped me make up my mind. _See here in California after like 4:21 (pm or am) it takes a fella like me a while to make up my mind about pretty much anything._ So the eye candy web-site w/ video and movable picture was the seller, just seemed like they cared and are proud of the new Loar Mandolins.

So yeaaa...  :Smile:  
I got a wait time. I'm on a list (more than 5 less than 12)... LOL I was told 4-6 weeks. Mr. Robert Fear was so kind and helpful through our phone chats that I really wanted to get the instrument from him. I'm grateful for his time and help. 
I've waited bout 11 months for an 8 string Warr Guitar (pix on my page) so I can hang with this lil'delay. 
*Thanx again yall!*

----------


## Big Joe

I have an LM600 and LM400 on the way to my shop that are not yet spoken for.  I'm excited about getting the LM400.  I had the prototype in my booth at SPBGMA and it was a very nice mandolin!  I have been waiting for some time but I am excited to see them.  Oh...the LM400 is the A model version of the LM700.  Very nice mandolins!

----------


## openG

> Yes, in fact I have spoken w/ Robert. He was freaking wonderful! The guy took time and really land down a lot of info.
> Pro's: Price point, ordering from Robert Fear, everyone seems to really back The Loar 600, looks just like what I want (minus that extension) the neck might be good for me as I'm a guitar player, also don't really know about the flat fret board since it's my first Mandolin.
> 
> THANK Y'ALL FOR INPUT OR TIPS! Much respect.


I got to chime in here.  The wait time will be no problem.  I also was on a wait list for a few months for the LM700.  Just like you, CC in hand, I wanted to get a new mando and didn’t want to really wait.  But ohhh man did folks talk up that Loar.  And just like you, my interaction with Mr. Fear at Folkmusician was hands down the most helpful. He really gives his best.  With that said, I Finely got word just this last week that some new 700’s were in the states, and already that MUCH awaited for beauty is on it’s way here today( within a couple hours I hope).  

Now, I have been playing on a KM-340 for a few years, paid about 400 or 500 for it.  For that price, it’s the best I’ve played.  It has been a great beginner mandolin.  The frets are on their way out though since I play it a lot and aggressively.  About the flat fret board; I feel you will like the flat board over the radiused.  I played with a flat board (KM-340) for a few years, and when I tried out some nice mandolins that were radiused, I was very clumsy moving up and down the neck compared to others that were flat.  Mentors of mine with years of experience playing tell me it’s a matter of adapting to it.  Me, I’d rather just stay with the flat fret board.  In my opinion, it’s better when I play fast and aggressive.   

I’d have to say, I surely don’t have as much experience as some of these folks in the forums that give good advice, but I hope this helps.  And to all those who read this who dedicate much of their time to posting information, I do thank you.  Amute, I am glad you are working with Robert Fear on your purchase. You will not be disappointed with his service.

----------

Chuck Holton

----------


## amute

Thanx again man. The flat fret board vs. the radiused I'm praying will just be a matter of getting adjusted to. PLUS for me.... It's my first Mandolin so I don't know different anyways! LOL 

I am truly grateful for all the help and info I've gotten here. Good Folks!

----------


## Mike Zika

I just bought a LM600. I have owned a LM500 for 3 years. After reading favorable posts here on the forum, especially by Big Joe, I drove 100 miles to a shop that carried a LM600 and a LM700 and played them for an afternoon. After several emails to Joe I was convinced Joe was the person to buy my next mandolin from and have do the set-up. He really helped me figure out what I wanted in my next mandolin and had a sense he wanted me to get a mandolin that met my needs over making a sale and he is also a bass fisherman. About this time, mid Feb 2010, Joe was offered a custom LM600 the home office in CA had on display and I agreed to buy it from him. I took Joe's recommendation to have his shop install a new bridge, tone guard and tail piece also. When he got it in his shop it had no labels and he thought it might be a prototype or an early one. When I got it I was amazed at the rich sound of this LM600 after playing the LM500 for 3 years. It sounded richer to me than the one I had played here at local shop. I am very happy with it and Joe's work. It has a very warm finish on it, beautiful flame, no pick guard, fret board to neck work not as good as the LM600 I played in the local shop and minute cracks in fretboard but what a sound. A musician friend recently played the LM600 and said he really liked it but mine really had something. I think it had Joe's touch to it. I would like to find out if mine is a proto-type or one of the very early ones made. Anyone have any clues? I highly recommend Big Joe.

----------


## amute

I got my Loar LM-600 from Big Joe Vest this week and I'll keep this short, but I am open to any questions or requests since everyone on this forum has been so good to me. 
*My Loar LM-600 is freaking amazing!* For the money and/or even a few hundred more you can't go wrong.
The deeper neck isn't an issue and I have small hands, it looks classic and just down right beautiful. BUT the tone is the best part of it! Just the real bark and so much what I wanted to sound like when playing. I'll end with this. Big Joe Vest was very good to me and if you read around you'll see he's a helpful and care'n guy. Not just a sales man! I also got thank Robert Fear of Folkmusician.com for his time on the phone just chatting about what I'm looking for in a mandolin. Thank you guys! 
AND all the hype is correct. 
The Loar is kick-ass!  www.theloar.com

----------

